# who pays for their own stuff.



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i have to buy my own stuff, how many else of u


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i pay for 85% of my own stuff!!!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I do. Thats probably why im stuck for now shoothing a bear youth recurve


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

i pay what i can when i need it so mostly


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones who has a parent really into archery. My Dad always buys new stuff, so I get all of mine from him. I did have to pay for my bow though.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> I guess I'm one of the lucky ones who has a parent really into archery. My Dad always buys new stuff, so I get all of mine from him. I did have to pay for my bow though.


same here


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

I pay for most everything but if I need something soon and cant buy it my parents will...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Besides Christmas and birthdays, my parent's never bought us anything. Never had the cash. If I wanted something, anything, I better have the money myself. From archery equipment to my truck, if it wasn't necessary for living it was my problem.


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

I buy 100% of my gear.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i buy the majority of my gear.. gets spendy


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

my parents have baught everything for me so far, off ebay and with discounts from the local archery shop, but i have to save up to get a new bow


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

My parents have bought me everything so far except my new easton quiver i just bought.


----------



## Diamond IceMan (Sep 13, 2010)

I buy all my own stuff, just bought a 2009 Diamond Iceman that was on sale. Athough my dad did buy me a nice HSS Harness for this year.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I buy 80% of my stuff.


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

I buy all my stuff. If i don't have they money right then when i need it, parents will pay it but I pay them back instantly when i get the money.


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

corpralbarn said:


> I buy 80% of my stuff.


same here


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

kegan said:


> Besides Christmas and birthdays, my parent's never bought us anything. Never had the cash. If I wanted something, anything, I better have the money myself. From archery equipment to my truck, if it wasn't necessary for living it was my problem.


you forgot to mention you learned how to make awesome bows because of that


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Pretty much everything, somethings I get from bdays and christmases, but my dad just got me my bday present (new bow)


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i buy probably 25% of my stuff im pretty spoiled with my dad when it comes to archery. im not shooting no brand new bow or any thing but i have a pretty good setup


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

i have to pay for everything but my dad already gave me a f250 so im not really gunna complain...


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

pretty much everything I actually own myself i bought including my bow and truck.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have to pay for all of my bow stuff and usually hunting stuff all depending. Everything on my bow I paid for, except my arrow rest but that was a Christmas present though, and if I didn't pay for it I earned it in someway or form. Like my elk trip, all the stuff that I had to get (bowsling, boots, backpack, etc.) I paid for and my scent lok was my birthday present from my dad and my grandfather and my other grandfather was the one that took all of us out there to Colorado and he paid for my elk tag. Also when I get a truck I will have to pay for it or if my dad buys it for me I will have to return the money in some sort, if it's giving him actually money or if it's by working for it (most likely that).


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

My parents may buy pretty much all my stuff but like Ignition Kid ive earned it in some way or another.


----------



## dube_77 (Sep 13, 2010)

My parents are not in to archery as much as i am so therfore every dime that has been spent on archery has been my own.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Well I'm a grown adult with a wife,mortgage,kids,car payments,etc.,and yes I pay for all my own hunting equipment.as a growing young adult it is good to learn work ethic and make your own $$$ to buy what you want.you'll appreciate it more and respect it more that way.jmho


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh I forgot to also say, my dad bought my bows and simple accessories at first and he bought my Switchback I had but he said "now that you have a bow that you can't outgrow, if you want another bow you have to buy it and whatever accessories you want to upgrade it's either you pay it or wait for Christmas or your birthday", so I upgraded my accessories and then bought a Z7 and put all new stuff on it!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bucks/bulls said:


> Well I'm a grown adult with a wife,mortgage,kids,car payments,etc.,and yes I pay for all my own hunting equipment.as a growing young adult it is good to learn work ethic and make your own $$$ to buy what you want.you'll appreciate it more and respect it more that way.jmho


I agree, you definitely respect and appreciate the stuff you have that you earned or payed for yourself than you do the stuff that was given to you, at least that's how most of us are, but I take care of all my stuff, knowing the hard work that went into getting it.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

my parents never just "give me equipment" ive always earned it in someway or another and if i dont need it but want it i have to buy it!


Ignition kid said:


> I agree, you definitely respect and appreciate the stuff you have that you earned or payed for yourself than you do the stuff that was given to you, at least that's how most of us are, but I take care of all my stuff, knowing the hard work that went into getting it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've bought the following:

AM35
Maxxis 35
Alphaburner(mom fronted me the cash but i'm paying it off)
B-stinger xl's
Ax3000
Armortech pro custom
Couple limbdrivers
about 6doz arrows
broadheads
b-stinger pro hunter
assorted sights
fletching, wraps, and nocks up the ying-yang
vantage x8
set of postens i had
some of my releases
diamond truimph
drenalin
and some other odds and ends

i don't have all of that stuff anymore, some of it got sold to make room for new gear.. some will never leave


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

ya, i pay for a lot of it, but i get a lot of my archery stuff from christmas and my bday instead of other stuff.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

N7709K said:


> I've bought the following:
> 
> AM35
> Maxxis 35
> ...


the stuff that wont leave is probally all your hoyts


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i pay for 85-90% of my gear except my camo my grandpa usually gets a lot of my hunting clothes but equipment like bow,sight,rest,etc. i buy 90% if that stuff


----------



## Rackhunter78 (Aug 29, 2009)

I've paid for my stuff for a long time.


----------



## Alexb7109 (Nov 20, 2009)

i only paid for my bow. but dad is really into archery. so he helps me out. but, as soon as i bought my new bow, it was stolen from me:thumbs_do


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

ouch, thats tough


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I pay for all my stuff.

Jake


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I pay for just about everything I own but do get a couple small things for Christmas. Parents usually pay for my tags though.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Some stuff I pay for, some stuff they do.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

stuff i havent bought
Browning Micro midas 3 loaded down
6 arrows
target
materials for backstop(i had to help build it.
my Diamond(which "santa" brought)
My new HHA

Everything else has either been bought by me or been paid on by at least 50% by me.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I've bought the following:
> 
> AM35
> Maxxis 35
> ...


I have bought or put money into
doz arrows
my silverhorn
my trophytaker
my X3 stab
my quiver and armguard
my genesis
and other small things i cant remember.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

i pay for it all if i dont have the money my dad gets it but i pay him back.


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

I have payed for everything i own from all my hunting and fishing stuff to my trucks and all my farm equiptment. Although my parents offer to pay for something for me i refuse to let them. Because there is just something about it knowing that you worked and in my case reallly hard for everything you have....it just puts a good feeling in you. Im not trying to brag or whatever but i have nice stuff and i work my ass off everyday for it. And the thing that pisses me off the most is when kids get everything they own given to them and havent worked an hour in their life.


----------

